# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Vintage tenor guitars in the UK

## fox

I regularly check Ebay for tenor guitars, there are plenty that come up for sale but they are getting more expensive each month!
I guess people buy them to keep so I assume they are becoming more popular & due to the demand prices are on the up!
Certainly compared to the prices I see on American Ebay, UK prices seem about double!
Here is an example of one that has appeared today... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harmony-TG...:SS:SS:GB:3160 that is about $630.

----------


## clobflute

I sold mine for the same cost I paid for mine (an Eastwood).  They sound gorgeous and it's an amazing package put together. 

I just don't get on with guitar frets lol.    Yes - I think I've seen more women rockers front with tenor guitars in the past month than I've seen tenor guitars all my life!

----------


## fox

I saw a locale band just two nights ago & they had a tenor guitar mixed in with a CGDA banjo, never seen a tenor guitar on stage before! I do live on a small island & that probably makes it even more unlikely .
I also notice Amazon UK has quite a few new models for sale, I don't think they had one for sale 8-9 years ago.

----------


## James Rankine

I blame Seth Lakeman.

----------


## fox

Or Birdy.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQKMSVOxvYU

----------


## Charles E.

Wow, that is a lot to spend on a Harmony. Are people actually paying that price?

----------


## fox

It is crazy Charles, we have seen modern two year old guitars sell for a few £ less than a new one.
Whether that one will go at that price will have to see....

----------


## Jayyj

The problem with anything vintage in the UK is that there is a far smaller pool of instruments available,  and to bring in an instrument from the US you end up paying VAT at 20%, duty at about 4%, and the cost of shipping. The Harmony in the listing might be far higher than in the States, but by the time you add on the extras the gap will have closed a fair bit, and at least if there are issues you stand a far better chance of returning it than if dealing with a seller half way round the world. 

I've imported probably 60-70% of my vintage instruments from the US, but mainly because of lack of availability of good examples of the instruments I tend to be after.  If there's one I can try locally I'll happily pay a bit more for the privilege of playing it first and knowing it's a good one.

----------


## fox

Mind you there are some expensive ones in the US http://www.ebay.com/itm/1947-D-Angel...:SS:SS:GB:3160

----------


## fox

Well the first one went for an undisclosed sum but we have another one today... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harmony-H1...item2ed61dca90

----------


## clobflute

...I don't know, but I assumed due to strengthening UK economy, the exchange rate now works in our favour, so US imported goods  seem much better value comparatively before evening up the odds for taxes etc. 

As it is, I'm slowly learning the difference between 'antique' instruments vs 'vintage' instruments vs 'retro instruments. 

I've worked out I'll stay away from all retro instruments (just not authentic!), and away from all vintage authentic ones (just not in my lowly price range!) and stay away from antique ones (broken neck; warped body, toothless frets, woodworm ewwww!).  

Thankfully we have a lot of really extremely impressive modern builders to get us away from those awful commercial manufactured problems (I say this, as I am typing on my Apple keyboard whose space bar sometimes jams down and runs for miles on my screen...)   

Sometimes, I think we should breathe life into a new  instrument by supporting the living niche makers and not the dead  :Smile:

----------


## Beanzy

Just a FYI I saw a TG50 in a guitar shop in London that went for just over £600. Considering its age & good condition it looked like a fair price. If I wasnt trying to save for a mandolin I'd have been tempted to raid the funds.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

It's not just Seth Lakeman's fault. Though it's probably mostly his fault. That Eliza Carthy has been sporting one hasn't she? Then Neko Case, Ani Difranco... 
I'm hoping to use my tenor more as my "solo Badger" stage set. Currently I've got it tuned GDBD which is kind of cool and easy work out lots of chords in G or D

But to keep in with the thread - I would LOVE an archtop...

----------


## fox

I would love another vintage archtop too.
From what I have read, there are not many highly rated models out there and apart from the harmony archtop you are looking at quite high prices for what can only be described as reasonable players.
I am still waiting for my custom archtop to be built, should be soon but it is 4 weeks behind schedule already and it has been 9 months since I placed the order.

----------


## fox

This guy has some splendid guitars for sale including a lovely looking tenor...  http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/sianoates/...p2047675.l2562

----------


## fox

Another unusual one .... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ACOUSTIC-T...:SS:SS:GB:3160

----------


## fox

I have been watching this one! the guy got a bit upset about the low offers and has re listed his guitar with a buy it now price! ... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Probably-S...:SS:SS:GB:3160

----------


## cargomaster

Well, what the heck. He doesn't even seem to know who the builder is. He's asking a lot of coin for an unknown guitar.

----------

fox

----------


## fox

It has been re listed for an even higher price http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Probably-S...:SS:SS:GB:3160

----------


## fox

I was born in 1959 .... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-19...item339974c554

----------


## fox

How about this one!!! 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harmony-Te...:SS:SS:GB:1120

----------


## derbex

Looks great -but I am a bit dubious about what's going on behind those f holes, looks a bit as though the top has been doubled, or rebraced.

----------

fox

----------


## fox

Look pretty grim to me but they do seem to fetch quite a lot of money even it that poor condition in the UK!
Mine had sunken f holes as well but it was still in better nick than that one, I paid £200 & then spent an age rebuilding it,
By all accounts they don't play very well in standard form & it certainly took me a lot of effort to get mine playing at a reasonable. level......  http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...Harmony-guitar

----------


## fox

If I did not own so many instruments I would be very interested in this one... not vintage but nice!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solid-Maho...:SS:SS:GB:3160

----------


## derbex

Please stop doing that -at some point I'm going to give in and the wrath of SWAMBO will be upon my head  :Crying: 

Also tempted by this Eastwood

----------

fox

----------


## Velorum

I bought an archtop Harmony 8 years ago from eBay US for £200 shipped. I even managed to escape the usual import duty - the only time I ever have. Wish I had kept it now that I see how prices have increased.

----------


## Velorum

> If I did not own so many instruments I would be very interested in this one... not vintage but nice!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solid-Maho...:SS:SS:GB:3160


That looks lovely

----------


## fox

Made in the year I was borne but too expensive for me  :Frown:  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1959-Marti.../261998532974?

----------


## fox

never heard of this make? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAUL-HATHW.../311439853907?

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> never heard of this make? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAUL-HATHW.../311439853907?


Paul is still very much active and is well known, and reasonable - better known for his mandolin family.
He does a nice normal zouk in 'cello tuning too.

Ade Edmondson uses(?) his solid bodied zouk/mandolin (though now uses a double neck fylde that is also solid bodied (with headway pickups))

here's a parlour (six string) demo from youtube at random...

----------


## fox

Ah ok, I guesse I live a sheltered life  :Smile:  How much do you think it will sell for?

----------


## fox

Another one I have not come across before http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Vi.../221878859215?

----------


## fox

Loads of money! 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1959-Marti.../262090828038?

----------


## fox

Like busses ... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Martin-Ten.../331683438272?

----------


## fox

I would be tempted if it didn't have a big lump of filler in just about the most noticeable place!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Martin-Ten.../221921967856?

----------


## fox

Only one bid on the last one but it sold for £699.
Here is another one..... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gibson-TG-.../141817888791?

----------


## fox

There is more!...... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gibson-ten.../252155215746?

----------


## fox

I have seen this one before, seems like a lot of money when you read about the condition? ($2800)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1959-Marti.../262134152370?

----------


## fox

Unusual one.... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/framus-5-5.../231754263961?

----------


## billhay4

Is the bridge on the Framus original?
Bill

----------


## fox

Here is a nice one...... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252488482612?ul_noapp=true

----------

dustyamps

----------


## dustyamps

I really dig the inside of that case!

----------


## whatitis

That's a beauty.

----------


## bbcee

Man, tenor guitars with banjo tuners make me weak in the knees.

IMHO, the bridge looks to me like a replacement - it's a lot of bridge for that guitar, and I think it would have been a floating bridge originally. Doesn't matter, because I am not bidding on it, I am NOT bidding on it ...

----------

fox

----------


## pheffernan

> Man, tenor guitars with banjo tuners make me weak in the knees.


Brace yourself.  :Wink:

----------

bigbendhiker

----------


## bigbendhiker

> Man, tenor guitars with banjo tuners make me weak in the knees.


Here's another one for you then......... :Grin:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

pheffernan

----------


## bbcee

:Crying:  :Crying: [

QUOTE=bigbendhiker;1513403]Here's another one for you then......... :Grin:  :Mandosmiley: 

[/QUOTE]

----------


## fox

Now, if I did not own 15 tenor guitars, if I had more free cash, if I had a wish... then I would buy this one!!...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112375466082?ul_noapp=true

----------


## derbex

I have been drooling over that too.

----------

fox

----------


## bbcee

The seller is going to regret selling that!

----------


## derbex

There's a Martin on preloved ; http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/sh...hard-case.html

----------


## fox

Two hours to go = no bids as yet..... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112375466082?ul_noapp=true

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

I was SOOO tempted. But... I'd rather have done buy it now, and he didn't want to. 
Plus... I haven't cleared my habits with the new girlfriend... and I kind of want to keep this one!

----------


## fox

I think it would suit you though....  :Wink:

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

SHUT UP

lol

Dear, I've just bought a ridiculously expensive tenor guitar, whilst my mandola is in build... uh huh...

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

there is a bidder, not me. I've unwatched it.
Hope they're a member and we get to hear it!

----------


## derbex

HMRC man is keeping me honest at the moment  :Frown:

----------


## fox

Well I hope someone is happy with their purchase, it went for around what I expected ($2000) £1600.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

I was gonna go in around 1650-1700. Blast!

----------


## fox

I think it would of reached a bit more a couple of years ago but, I have noticed a lack of bidding on the high priced tenors.

----------


## fox

> I was SOOO tempted. But... I'd rather have done buy it now, and he didn't want to. 
> Plus... I haven't cleared my habits with the new girlfriend... and I kind of want to keep this one!


She might forgive this one..... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172649585674?ul_noapp=true

----------


## fox

Here is another nice one......  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112416923914?ul_noapp=true

----------


## noah finn

> Here is another nice one......  
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112416923914?ul_noapp=true


Indeed. What do you think of that neck reset?

----------


## fox

I think it looks a bit ugly & might well effect the selling price.

----------


## noah finn

Yep. Im yearning after a tenor. (I lurk around this thread alot) Just wonder about that neck. Impossible to know how good a job was done.

----------


## fox

Not without inspecting the guitar, I don't know much about the mahogany Regal but I don't think they are that common.
Certainly looks like lovely wood, geared tuners as well so I assume it was a top model.

----------


## fox

I cant find much info about Regal all mahogany tenors?
In the forth picture, the one of the sound hole, you can see an angled brace, I don't know if that is just a sound hole reinforcement, or part of a main cross brace?

----------


## fox

Did you get it Noah?
Sold for half the price of a UK Blueridge BR40!

----------


## derbex

All I can say is I didn't, I was the next bid down  :Frown:  -probably being too tight again.

----------


## noah finn

Hi Fox,

No I didnt get it. I put in a bid early on intending to do some further  bidding bidding towards end of the auction. I got held up with work and missed it. Such is life. It went for a good price even with neck reset considered.

I think the mahogany ones were top spec with spruce being further down the line.

I got a lot of info on them from antebellum instruments.

I recall a spruce topped one was for sale some months back in France. That one didnt seem to have the warmth of the soundfiles of the hog topped one.

 The search continues. :Grin: 

- - - Updated - - -




> All I can say is I didn't, I was the next bid down  -probably being too tight again.


I know the feeling  :Laughing:

----------


## fox

I did not bid because I have to many already, but of course I would not post a guitar on here if I was interested in bidding on it anyway  :Wink: 
I will give you a tip though.... set up your eBay settings to inform you if any 'four string guitars' come up!
Most will be baritone ukuleles but I have had a few bargains including a Blueridge!

----------

derbex

----------


## noah finn

I'll do that. Many thanks.

----------


## fox

This one seems like a good buy?   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Early...3D162531140948

----------


## derbex

And then there's this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112421391144

I want a resonator, but I am just not sure about this. It might do the job, same scale length as my mandola.

----------


## fox

Nice neck, shame about the body! It might sound OK though....

----------


## derbex

It does look like a bedpan on a stick  :Smile:  Even more than the original National version.

----------


## fox

Not a vintage guitar but an expensive one! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/382076580567?ul_noapp=true

----------


## derbex

Amazon UK sometimes have them at £499 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BQY4S..._GxzozbEZ6F2H7,

Checkout the different prices on the BR60T : https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-li...&condition=new

----------


## fox

Oooooo...this one is interesting .... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162566062928?ul_noapp=true

----------


## derbex

Oi -that's on my watch list! What do you think about the top, solid or ply?

Also is it just me or is the headset a bit akilter?

----------


## fox

I don't know about the top but if I had to guess I would say ply, yes the headstock does look a little askew.
I think it would be more collectable than playable, I am not interested in bidding myself but if I was I would be contacting the owner for more info.
PS There is a BR60 on there too.

----------


## derbex

> I don't know about the top but if I had to guess I would say ply, yes the headstock does look a little askew.
> I think it would be more collectable than playable, I am not interested in bidding myself but if I was I would be contacting the owner for more info.
> PS There is a BR60 on there too.


That's on the watch list too  :Smile:  Mind you so is an ancient cittern.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

I know it's not a UK one, but anyone notice that a Gibson TG50 got relisted recently? German seller. Overpriced?

I see Jon Press' Martin is still up for sale. It's a lovely, if a bit careworn, as you might expect. He did do a cool job on restoring it (I know cause I looked at it in the flesh)

----------


## derbex

Gibson TG-00 Currently at £13.50

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1941-Gibso...wAAOSwRXRZXo3H

The cittern was valued at £60-£80, before the auctioneer could say 'I am asking £60' it had hit £1000, and finally went for £1300 (plus 30% commission)  :Disbelief:

----------

fox

----------


## fox

Well I hope you bought that 1941 Gibson L-00 Tenor at £650 it was a bargain!

----------


## derbex

I was tempted, but was a bit suspicious of the bridge, there was a cut out in the pick guard that I didn't see on any of the others I looked at. I was surprised it went south of a grand though, if I lived near enough to go and play it, it might have been a different story.

----------


## fox

You are a fussy chap, I might have something for you... what would you really like?

----------


## derbex

Now there's a question, I'll have a ponder, but the basic requirements are 14 frets to the body and decent volume. I would add good tone, but I'll have to think what 'good tone' is for a new (to me) tenor. 

My Ashbury has got a good tone, but it's quite 6 string like, I think I'd be looking for something a bit different, and I would be looking to play in CGDA mainly. 

There are a couple of interesting, newish, tenors on ebay uk at the moment that might tick the box.

----------


## derbex

BTW sent you a PM.

----------


## fox

Not exactly giving this one away.... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401411458318?ul_noapp=true

----------


## Cornfield

> Not exactly giving this one away.... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401411458318?ul_noapp=true


The add says its a 1919. I don't think that anyone made tenor guitars till the late 20's. I believe that the seller is checking his serial number against a list of Vega banjos and mandolins.


From Wikipedia:
"The earliest origins of the tenor guitar are not clear, but it seems unlikely that a true four-stringed guitar-shaped tenor guitar appeared before the late 1920s. Gibson built the tenor lute TL-4 in 1924, which had a lute-like pear-shaped body, four strings and a tenor banjo neck. It is possible that similar instruments were made by other makers such as Lyon and Healy and banjo makers, such as Bacon. In the same period, banjo makers, such as Paramount, built transitional round banjo-like wood-bodied instruments with four strings and tenor banjo necks called tenor harps. From 1927 onwards, the very first true wood-bodied acoustic tenor guitars appeared as production instruments made by both Gibson and Martin."

----------

fox

----------


## fox

Long neck....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332482349458?ul_noapp=true

----------


## fox

Not cheap ..... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132475655279?ul_noapp=true

----------


## derbex

Not sure if it's the same one, but there was one of these going for north of ten grand not so long ago.

----------


## derbex

Have you seen John Alvey Turner's Tenor Page? http://www.johnalveyturner.co.uk/page87.html

----------


## Grommet

Some pretty ones there for sure Jeremy. The Chanticleer reso looks pretty cool. The Grammer tenor in Fox's post above would likely be an awesome player!

Scott

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> The add says its a 1919. I don't think that anyone made tenor guitars till the late 20's. I believe that the seller is checking his serial number against a list of Vega banjos and mandolins.
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> "The earliest origins of the tenor guitar are not clear, but it seems unlikely that a true four-stringed guitar-shaped tenor guitar appeared before the late 1920s. Gibson built the tenor lute TL-4 in 1924, which had a lute-like pear-shaped body, four strings and a tenor banjo neck. It is possible that similar instruments were made by other makers such as Lyon and Healy and banjo makers, such as Bacon. In the same period, banjo makers, such as Paramount, built transitional round banjo-like wood-bodied instruments with four strings and tenor banjo necks called tenor harps. From 1927 onwards, the very first true wood-bodied acoustic tenor guitars appeared as production instruments made by both Gibson and Martin."


I actually know the owner of this tenor pretty well - he's a jolly good brass player & we almost put him on our new album. Did you have a better idea of what it should be worth? PM me if you do. Not wishing to break rules. Seller is a lovely bloke, and he did offer it to me, but I had no idea what to pay, gulped when i saw the price!! I'm not in the market, as I'm having to thin out my own herd...

----------


## fox

Ambitious price....... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/323060968...&ul_noapp=true

----------


## bbcee

"Dare them to buy", as we used to say in the flea markets!  :Laughing: 

I wonder if the bridge pickup is a later add-on? Clean work, if so.

----------


## dwmand

I'm not in the UK, but noticed this one.  It is also a bit pricey.  http://www.ccmusicshop.co.uk/product...-tenor-guitar/

----------

fox

----------


## fox

That looks like a pretty fair price for the UK anyway!
About the same cost a Blueridge 70t in England!

----------


## maxr

If you want a tenor guitar in UK, guys, have a look at the Vintage (the brand) Paul Brett signature 'Viaten' tenor guitar. I have the six string version, which I've put in fifths tuning. It's ridiculously good for a very cheap guitar.

----------


## fox

Vintage by name but not by nature!
There are a few post on the forum about the Viaten, I think it is the cheapest available tenor guitar in the UK.

----------


## maxr

If you go looking for a Viaten, make sure it's actually a 4 string before you drive far - my 6 string Viator has a Viaten sticker on the headstock, it may not be the only one.

----------

